# Here you go yakers.



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Let me know what you guys think. We worked on this in our heads for a while.I wanted a way to take my yak and my rods, without having a rack all the way across my truck. Also be able to lock them in. Now i can use the whole back of my truck and still have my equipment.










This is all i can show for now but you can get the drift. It will also tilt downward towards you to help get the rods out. To get the yak out all you do is get the rods out .Pull 2 pins and the rod holders either slide out or turn out to easily get the yak out.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thats awesome


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I like it alot. You got the same concern I have for when I acquire a yak and ski racks for locking rods up.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

eric, send me a pm. server isnt letting me.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*kayak rak*

very nice idea eric...........




mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Pretty coll*

That looks really good.


----------

